# 2011 Fishing Contest Official Sign-up Thread



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

i'm in.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im in.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

im in


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

im in


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I think we're going to do groups of 3-4 guys.

Jake


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Im in. Does bowfishing count?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

need-a-bow said:


> Im in. Does bowfishing count?


I think I'm going to count it. Don't hold me to it though. I got to think about it.

Jake


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

im in


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

im in


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guys!! I won't be on the internet for this weekend so if you have questions send PM's to outdoorsman3.

Jake


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

can i hear how the scoring is going cause i dont wanna have to measure every fish i catch cause thats to much measuring!


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

im in but if i say we have a limit to a # fish a day


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

We will just do species points. No measuring. And I will make a limit per day.

Jake


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

ok then that sonds good


----------



## ttalla1 (Dec 24, 2010)

I would like to join...


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> We will just do species points. No measuring. And I will make a limit per day.
> 
> Jake


LIMITS. thats no fun  But i guess it will work out if its like 20 a day. :smile:


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

count wolfe in!


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

i,d like to see rules or how it run?


----------



## drbowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

how does this work


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

any kind of fish or certain species im in


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

Im In


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

Im in...seems fun


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

limit now way! i dont wanna play i catch on average 30 to 40 fish a day!


----------



## bgilm (Dec 13, 2010)

im in


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

im in. boys watch im a fishin fool.:shade:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

idc if this counts or not because it is before the start,, but here is one..


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

im in


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

There is going to be a limit on the number of fish you can catch in one day. The limit is either going to be 5, 10, 15, or 20. Leave a post on which one you would like to do. Which ever one is the most popular choice on wednesday, will become the limit.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

I say 20.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I say 10 pan fish and 15 for all other, cause I can catch 20 slabs in half hour


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i say if you want to enter the fish you have to keep it.. takes limits outta the equation and really makes you think about your choice

40fish in a day is nothing depending where you go. And then there are days where 1 or 2 fish are good


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I never have kept a fish, I fish C & R lakes all the time and dont keep fish.. so for people like me, we would be screwed.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

20 fish. or more if we can.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

20+


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

If we do fish count not size then im in. The reason is I river fish so these smallmouths ain't near as big as them lake largemouths.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Guys. I don't know what we're going to do. If you can't keep the fish then we're in trouble.

Jake


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't keep the brown bass I catch just trout.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm thinking for the sake of the guys that can't keep fish is we'll just take a pic of the fish right after we catch them.

Jake


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> I'm thinking for the sake of the guys that can't keep fish is we'll just take a pic of the fish right after we catch them.
> 
> Jake


I can do that!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I will be starting the contest May 15th. There will be a 20 fish per day limit. I will make a rule thread.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

alright cool. are you going to to random teams or brand names? If we do brands like, quantum, shimano, diawa, st. croix, g loomis.. etc


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm just going to do random. There's too many brands with fishing. Because I have 2 G. Loomis, 4 St. Croix and like 12 Ughy Sticks.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

random teams

just a question, for those who don't keep fish.. is it because you have no where to go that you can or you just choose not to? i throw back most of what i catch, but i'll keep enough to eat


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> random teams
> 
> just a question, for those who don't keep fish.. is it because you have no where to go that you can or you just choose not to? i throw back most of what i catch, but i'll keep enough to eat


It could be that they can't keep them Jake.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats what some said is they fish c & r reservoirs... i've fished some super regulated places in ak and you can't really keep anything, but it isn't hard to go someplace else to go. i know thats not always an option, i'm just wondering


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

well I dont have a boat so I fish on a river and most of what I catch is sheephead so I throw pretty much everything back.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Thats what some said is they fish c & r reservoirs... i've fished some super regulated places in ak and you can't really keep anything, but it isn't hard to go someplace else to go. i know thats not always an option, i'm just wondering


Yeah. 

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well I dont eat fish so I dont see a point to kill a fish that could maybe grow into a 5 pounder.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> well I dont eat fish so I dont see a point to kill a fish that could maybe grow into a 5 pounder.


same I might very rarely keep a fish.


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

is it too late to join?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Preci$e$hooter said:


> is it too late to join?


Nope.

Jake


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

i will join but im probably not going to go fishing a lot.


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

im in.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sighups will be closed May 1st. So if you want to join you still have a short period of time.

Jake


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't fish all that much, but I'll join.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

im in


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

N7709K said:


> i say if you want to enter the fish you have to keep it.. takes limits outta the equation and really makes you think about your choice
> 
> 40fish in a day is nothing depending where you go. And then there are days where 1 or 2 fish are good



I'm out if we have to kill the fish just to count it. That's the most ridiculous thing I've read in quite sometime on here.


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

Here's my .02.....
Due to the large number of species of fish, points should be awarded based on the individual types of fish that are caught. 
Bass will most likely be the most popular species, but catfish and blugill are more common. I would not count the bluegill the same as the catfish by no means. Say 1 pt for a bluegill and 5 for a catfish, then bass could be 3, crappie 2, musky and pike 6, trout 3, and so in and so on. 

Some species are easier to catch than others, either we have a select type of fish we focus on or a weighted system where a 5 ounce bluegill doesn't score the same as 40 pound catfish.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Im in,
Is there any certian way that you have to catch them? Artificials, live bait?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

CamoRoss said:


> I'm out if we have to kill the fish just to count it. That's the most ridiculous thing I've read in quite sometime on here.


We don't have to. We take a pic of it when it's in the boat.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

texashoghunter said:


> Im in,
> Is there any certian way that you have to catch them? Artificials, live bait?


No.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

CamoRoss said:


> Here's my .02.....
> Due to the large number of species of fish, points should be awarded based on the individual types of fish that are caught.
> Bass will most likely be the most popular species, but catfish and blugill are more common. I would not count the bluegill the same as the catfish by no means. Say 1 pt for a bluegill and 5 for a catfish, then bass could be 3, crappie 2, musky and pike 6, trout 3, and so in and so on.
> 
> Some species are easier to catch than others, either we have a select type of fish we focus on or a weighted system where a 5 ounce bluegill doesn't score the same as 40 pound catfish.


We are scoring points by species. Go to the rule thread.

Jake


----------

